# Montres Vulcain?



## Leroy Kaman (Jan 7, 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un modèle Vulcain Aviator GMT utilisé en bon état. Il peut s'agir soit avec cadran blanc ou noir. Quand j'ai visité la France, j'ai vu beaucoup de montres Vulcain, alors j'espère que quelqu'un en a un qu'ils vendent.

Tout ce que je peux trouver à ce jour sont de nouvelles montres, donc j'espère que quelqu'un en a un, ils sont prêts à vendre. Je suis en Europe, de sorte que la montre doit être ici dans l'UE, ou bien je dois payer un montant énorme de douane et les taxes.

Quelques images pour la référence:


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

Superbe montre! As-tu ''posté'' un WTB dans le Sales Corner? Tu élargirais probablement tes chances de trouver un vendeur. Bonne chance!


----------



## Leroy Kaman (Jan 7, 2012)

Oui, je pense que le montre est excellente. Oui, j'ai posté dans le forum wtb, mais je ne pense pas que beaucoup de gens visitent ce forum. Je vais chercher après des forums horlogers français et voir si je peux trouver quelque chose. 

Désolé pour ma grammaire, il a été longtemps depuis que j'ai écrit en français. Je peux lire bien, mais l'écriture prend beaucoup de temps pour moi.


----------



## Regulateur (Mar 20, 2009)

N'aie pas de souci pour ta grammaire, c'est tout à fait compréhensible.

Je rêve d'avoir un jour une Vulcain. J'adore leur côté rétro ainsi que le fait qu'elle se soit retrouvée au poignet de plusieurs présidents américains.

Bonne chance dans tes recherches.


----------



## Leroy Kaman (Jan 7, 2012)

Merci beaucoup!


----------

